# Need help finding a specific terminal block



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys, I've been discussing some modifications I want done on a couple of old PPI amps, with one of our regular board users (TrickyRicky) . I'd like to replace the very aggravating factory flat speaker plug with a terminal block. I've found the Phoenix Gold version pretty easily...
New Phoenix Gold Speaker Terminal Block XS Tantrum | eBay

But, I'd like to find some 5 position blocks identical to the one used on the amp pictured below. Anyone have any idea where to find them? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive taken a few off of scrap amps and used them on others that were hard wired or had lost plugs.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Just curious as to what you find so frustrating with the factory terminals?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Bad contact points after so many cycles and years.

I suggested these from Phoenix Contact. Of course if the pin spacing/pitch is the same (they have 5mm and 5.08mm for that series).


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Bad contact points after so many cycles and years.
> 
> I suggested these from Phoenix Contact. Of course if the pin spacing/pitch is the same (they have 5mm and 5.08mm for that series).


OHHHHH...you are talking about the PPI slide in molex plug...yeah i agree, i never loved that in my early PPI amps, and i didn't improve much with the art series.
I thought the picture of the Pro Mos was what he was trying to replace from. meaning i thought that maybe that was a stock Pro Mos, and i was liking that connection method.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah the pictures he posted the amp already has aftermarket terminals not the dreadful molex plug. 

I have some exactly like those pictured, but mine are four position and I don't have the two mounting brackets that are at the bottom that adds the extra support, pretty much needed.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Yeah the pictures he posted the amp already has aftermarket terminals not the dreadful molex plug.
> 
> I have some exactly like those pictured, but mine are four position and I don't have the two mounting brackets that are at the bottom that adds the extra support, pretty much needed.


looks like a good use of a 3d printer..make the terminal yourself exactly the way you want it, and add the screws.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

From all the 3d printing I've seen the resolution is just not there (ripples). Not to mention I wouldn't trust the strength of 3d printed blocks then again I haven't experimented or seen any 3d printed terminal blocks. Just speaking from the videos I've watch on youtube regarding 3d printing.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are the ones that Pyramid and Optimus used.Somebody should have one of those in a scrap pile they could donate.
Since they are mounted to the end plate it only takes snipping 5 wires and 2 screws.
I looked,but Ive already cashed in all my heat sinks and pitched the non aluminum stuff attached to them.
I have lots & lots of others but not that type with the 2 screws on the bottom.

Ahh,I just found one but its a bit smaller.It has the terminals bent at 90 degrees on it were they point up and solder directly to the board.By smaller I mean it uses a smaller then normal screw.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys, I appreciate the input. I spent some time on DigiKey and had no luck finding a new, aftermarket piece. Please, keep your eyes open for terminal blocks like the ones added to the Pro Mos 12 in the pics above. I may have to settle for the PG four position version but, would like to look just a little more before giving up.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Bump on this. Hopefully someone will know a supplier.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.te.com/catalog/bin/TE.Connect?C=16676&M=PPROP&P=2324&BML=18210&LG=1&PG=5&IDS=475628,475826,475868,144075,144076,144636,143519,144878,144879,145303,145309,145125,145145,145243,145239,715116,715136,715265,715267,715268&N=13


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Jesus Christ said:


> 8PCV-05-008 Barrier Strips - TE


Thank you very much!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep thats it, just double check the pitch on the amplifiers plug/circuit board. Just wish Mouser carried it and there's only a few that do carry it just hope they don't get crazy with the postal fees.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jesus christ saves the day again!


----------

